# Ghetto Auto Detailing Supplies guide



## YoMike (Aug 2, 2007)

Ghetto Auto Detailing Supplies are things everyone has around the house or is a very cheap alternative that do a top notch job, can you add to the list?

hydrogen peroxide- stain remover
bleach- shop vac deodorizer
lighter fluid - used to remove stickers, etc. on some things
tooth paste - plastic and metal polish
Dawn (blue) Dish washing soap - wax remover
pledge- wood trim polish
pam- wheel wax
olive oil- tire dressing
air freshener- saturate cotton balls and stick under seat
Vinegar - microfiber cleaner
spray paint - carpet dye
liquid shoe polish black - Recolor all exterior black plastic, vinyl and rubber surfaces

Rinsed out old spray bottles can be used for...,
....clay lube - 1 part carwash 10 parts water.
....IPA wipe down - 50% rubbing 50% Alcohol water - final wipe down mix to remove all oils and wax
....Waterspot remover - vinegar/water mix.
....Distilled water, when moisture is needed, pad conditioner.
Magic Marker - Label all your stuff.
Transparent tape - put over you label writing so it doesn't wash away!

Crack cleaning kit - Tooth brush (also pad cleaner), Paint brush, Q-tips, Toothpicks, old credit cards, Popsicle sticks.
Shaving cream brush - wax residue duster
Nail polish brush - touch up paint brush.
Duct tape - pet hair remover (among other things)
Plastic or Metal spoon - For applying wax to pads from container. Use the backside to spread the wax on the pad.
Grout sponge - excellent carwash sponge for under $3
Kitchen Spatula - Interior hard to reach window cleaner. Attached microfiber towel with rubber band.
Turkey baster - measuring and transfer liquids
Medicine cup - measure to measure oz's of liquids
Leaf blower - touchless car dryer
sprig clips- hang floor mat holders
Plastic butter tubs - clay container or anything else that needs air tight storage.
Plastic butter tub lid - pour small amount of tire dressing into lid and dip applicator on it for even coverage.
Dental Floss, used to remove emblems.
Newspaper - use it for glass cleaning.
Paper towels - always good to have.
Super glue - you'll find a use for it.

leather office chairs - (won't scratch) from OfficeMax, adjustable height down to 12 inches cost $39.00
5-gal paint/powdered laundry detergent bucket - stool/wash bucket combo
Milk crate - store and carry products/stationary stool upside down


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

But i like the parcels full of shiney stuff!!!!!..................


----------



## YoMike (Aug 2, 2007)

talisman said:


> But i like the parcels full of shiney stuff!!!!!..................


Thats the whole idea, to save enough money for those over priced high end Waxes!


----------

